# radio band problem in android



## Mahantesh (May 23, 2016)

I accidentally changed radio band to USA and it is locked to USA, now my phone only detecting 4g network now I'm not able make calls or message please help ,my phone model moto x play .. running Android 6.. please solve this problem factory reset didn't help .


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you change it in the first place? Repeat the same process but choose the correct band.

Try dialing *#*#4636#*#* and see if you get a Testing Menu. If so choose "Phone Information", then select the 3 dot Menu in the right hand corner and then select "Choose Radio Band". Choose the correct band or set it to Automatic.


----------

